# European Fuel Price Comparison



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been doing some checking on the cost of fuel in Europe and was surprised to find that in many countries diesel is now more expensive than petrol.

The Price Comparisons - Surveyed in September
See http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/eupetrolprices/

Another surprise was the diesel in Switzerland is on a par with Luxembourg and the petrol is cheaper.

I don't know when in September these figures were put together but given today's economical climate they could be way out. I just use them to compare prices between countries that I will be travelling through.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss diesel*

Don

On my last trip to/from Italy, I left the Swiss motorways and tanked up on the Swiss main road, rejoining the motorway a mile or two down the road. 95p per litre for diesel was the conversion, and the Luxembourg fuel was just slightly cheaper at 92p.

The link below gives prices - updated daily - at the BP service area at Capellen in Luxembourg.

http://www.aral.de/toolserver/retaileurope/currentPrice.do?categoryId=4001412&contentId=58694

On my last fill up in Luxembourg, I filled up off the motorway and it was not worth the hassle to be honest. Other members have suggested filling up in the Bettembourg area????

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Russell,

It has always surprised me the great lengths that some people will go to in trying to save a few cents.

We are at home until the end of December then off to Turkey, the last time I checked the diesel price there it was about £1.40 per litre.

Don


----------

